

How Burmese Elephants Helped Defeat the Japanese in World War II - benbreen
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/09/140928-burma-elephant-teak-kipling-japan-world-war-ngbooktalk/

======
simonster
There's an excellent radio adaptation of the "elephant stairway" story from
the book here:
[http://snapjudgment.org/bandoola](http://snapjudgment.org/bandoola)

